# Yeast infection EVERY month...right before period



## babygrant

Every single month......about 1 1/2 weeks before my period, I get a yeast infection. Is this common? Should I treat it with OTC yeast infection crap? What should I do about it?


----------



## Juvysen

Have you been tested for diabetes? Frequent yeast can be a sign of diabetes.

OTOH... My MIL said she had the same thing for years, but that her period washed it away... which to me doesn't sound like yeast, it sounds like it could be a normal discharge thing...

Have you read "taking charge of your fertility"? She talks about how lots of women think there's something wrong with them, but it's just "normal" discharge. I'd be curious about that, especially if it happens monthly.

In answer to your question... I wouldn't treat w/the OTC stuff, I'd look for the root cause. Otherwise you'll be dealing with it for who knows how long...


----------



## babygrant

TMI ALERT! If your squeemish, don't read on.

Well I really don't feel like it would be normal. About 1 1/2 weeks before my period I get super super super itchy down there. Tons of discharge. Really yucky yeasty smell. Then whenever I pee it burns because it's so sore.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
Have you been tested for diabetes? Frequent yeast can be a sign of diabetes.

OTOH... My MIL said she had the same thing for years, but that her period washed it away... which to me doesn't sound like yeast, it sounds like it could be a normal discharge thing...

Have you read "taking charge of your fertility"? She talks about how lots of women think there's something wrong with them, but it's just "normal" discharge. I'd be curious about that, especially if it happens monthly.

In answer to your question... I wouldn't treat w/the OTC stuff, I'd look for the root cause. Otherwise you'll be dealing with it for who knows how long...


----------



## babygrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
Have you been tested for diabetes?

I have before, but not recently.


----------



## Adamsmama

I've had that happen - not sure why. I also get yeast overgrowth other places now that I'm on inhaled steroids for asthma. I'm not much help -- just that I know what you are talking about. I've found, for me, taking probiotics helps.


----------



## Juvysen

Huh. Did the OTC anti-yeast stuff work?

Well, sorry I have no real help for you, but I hope you figure it out. I guess I'd recommend a doctor visit for that one. Personally I'd go to a naturopath or something along those lines (or midwife, I guess) before I'd go to an OB/GYN because they're more likely to help you with a dietary or non-medicated solution, but that might just be me.

Looking forward to hearing what you figure out


----------



## xekomaya

Have you tried treating for systemic yeast? There are others on here MUCH more knowledgeable than I, but I believe recurrent yeast infections are frequently a symptom of a larger candida issue. Either way it sounds like the hormones from ovulation are throwing you out of wack.. your leutal phase is about 11 days?

If you think it may be candida, you can check out both the battling thrush thread in breastfeeding challenges, as well as the healing the gut tribe thread, and the healing the gut sticky for different approaches.


----------



## VisionQuest

I ended up having to go on Diflucan one pill a month for a year to clear mine. Not exactly the route I would prefer, but I had also tried boric acid suppositories and they didn't work.


----------



## babygrant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xekomaya* 
Either way it sounds like the hormones from ovulation are throwing you out of wack.. your leutal phase is about 11 days?

Hmm....I am assuming it's between 10 and 14 days.


----------



## WaturMama

I was battling with BV (bacterial vaginosis) and yeast infections every month--also during the same part of my cycle (between ovulating and having my period). A new family doctor I just saw thought lower estrogen might have something to do with it--being 41, nursing, and being in that part of the cycle all contribute to lower estrogen.

I also found--and this is embarassing, but true. My hygiene is just not as good as it was in my pre-motherhood days. I simply don't take as many showers. So what I started doing is using that handy rinse bottle that came with my homebirth kit (I'm guessing folks get them at hospitals too)--the one you can squeeze and water sprays out of the top, sort of a portable douvet. And during that part of the cycle I wash with it a few times a day. That has taken care of the problem.


----------



## supakitty

Have you tried boric acid suppositories? Sometimes they work to treat recurrent yeast. Also, gentian violet can work but it's seriously messy.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie

I had that for about four cycles once. My gyn said it wasn't a "recurrent" yeast infection, it was the same one, the symptoms just kept coming back more severely during certain times of the month. Once I did an OTC treatment it went away for good.


----------



## dogmom327

I used to get YI every month. I still get them every few months but it's at least an improving situation. I ended up finding several things that helped. I stopped taking birth control. I would use a blow dryer to dry off down there after a shower. I kept the hair down there trimmed as well since the hair seemed to be making it hard to stay dry. I started drinking large amounts of water kefir and using dairy kefir and yogurt in smoothies. I also have had to cut out refined sugar completely. This has made the largest difference by far.


----------



## bluets

i sometimes use a spritz with tea tree oil, coupled with a few drops in my underwear. oil of oregano is more powerful but also much more expensive.


----------



## Susan77

I have the same problem. I feel like I am going crazy. I have at least 1 yeast infection every month. I have tried everything. I have taken Diflucan and it still comes back the next month. I have tried all of the OTC creams and even prescription creams. PLEASE can anyone offer any advise!!!


----------



## WaturMama

Another thing I've done that I forgot to mention in my other post is take a product called "Femdophilous" by Jarrow. This a good bacteria for vaginal health. A few months I've taken one orally and one vaginally when I felt it coming on and it has worked, usually with one dose.


----------



## josybear

i have this problem. i also often get a yi from sex. i treat them with yogurt, and that seems to help, but as soon as i stop they come back. it's no fun. none at all.


----------



## rockymtnmama

I have had this problem and boric acid suppositories have worked wonders for me. To get the initial infection under control you use one suppository at bedtime for a week (some people say two weeks, but I think that's overkill), then you can use one suppository a week to keep the yeast at bay. I make them myself and it's super cheap! You can get boric acid at any drugstore and fill size 00 empty gel caps and use as suppositories.


----------



## Theia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockymtnmama* 
I have had this problem and boric acid suppositories have worked wonders for me. To get the initial infection under control you use one suppository at bedtime for a week (some people say two weeks, but I think that's overkill), then you can use one suppository a week to keep the yeast at bay. I make them myself and it's super cheap! You can get boric acid at any drugstore and fill size 00 empty gel caps and use as suppositories.

I treat mine the same way. It is so much cheaper that way. I just remembered though, on the gel caps, research which ones to avoid. There are gelatin and vege-based caps I believe. One is preferred, but I don't remember which.

As far as the cause, it could be something as simple as a change in diet. Keep refined sugar out of your diet as much as possible for a cycle and see how it goes. You could also seek out a naturopath who will also advise you on your dietary needs as well as diagnose and do other HCP things.


----------



## GoddessKristie

I had the same *exact* thing for several months in a row and got sick of waiting for my period to come so it would go away. I went to the local pharmacy and got an over the counter product called Yeast Gard Advanced. It's homeopathic and I got the suppositories. The package had 10 in it and I used one each night right before bed. It was gone in 3 days. The next month I thought I was getting it again so I used it for two days and it never turned into a yeast infection and NEVER CAME BACK! It's been around 9 or 10 months since that last one and I haven't even had a hint of problems! I highly recomend this stuff!


----------



## lindberg99

That's when I get them...right after ovulation.

I'll usually try garlic and then if that doesn't do much, I will try monistat or whatever. The thing that works the best for me though is Terazol, a prescription cream. That seems to knock it out for about a year.


----------



## plantmama

It can be tough but cutting out sugar and cutting WAY back on breads, cookies and stuff has helped me cut back on yeast.
I think I'll also try taking probiotics and I've just started drinking daily kombucha. We'll see what happens.
Mine aren't severe, but I deninitely notice it. And it's pretty much the bulk of my non period cycle.


----------



## akmeg

Lots of good ideas here......I was just wondering if you've ever been tested for a hormone imbalance. I have PCOS, and also a close friend of mine does as well, and we both had troubles with monthy yeast infections related to cycles. Are your cycles regular?

What got ride of mine (and also regulated my hormones so I could get pregnant) was a total body candida cleanse, regular exercise, and lots of probiotics. This was over the course of a year or two though. GOod luck! Those are no fun!


----------



## GiantGi

I was diagnosed again yesterday as having a YI. I have been battling this for a year. Its so painful.


----------



## runes

Question...did any of you mamas receive antibiotics during labor for gbs, or post c-section by any chance?

I had to take oral and IV antibiotics for a medical condition and a surgery at 2 1/2 months postpartum, and after that, my intestinal flora was totally screwed up for YEARS. DD is just about to turn 3 and I just recently (like in the past few months) feel like my gut flora is back to a more normal state.

I was having recurrent yeast infections right before my period like many of you. Whenever I felt it coming on, I would put a garlic clove in a 4x4 gauze pad, dip it in plain homemade yogurt, and insert, and it would stave of the infection.

Now that my gut is healthy again, I haven't had this anymore, THANK GOODNESS!! High quality probiotics as well as naturally fermented foods really helped, like kombucha and homemade yogurt.

I also had some subclinical hypothyroid symptoms at the same time as all of this, and I'm sure it's related. This has since resolved as well, but I think the hypo- was really messing with my blood sugar levels. I would definitely check into this as well.








to you all who are dealing with this!!


----------



## lindberg99

I started getting yeast infections way before I ever even got pregnant. I did take tetracycline as a teenager for acne though. That probably did me in!


----------



## GoddessKristie

Of course after I posted that I would get a yeast infection. I felt one coming on yesterday and used a suppository last night and I seem fine today. I'll probably use another tonight for good measure, but everything seems just fine today! I should add that I use a pantyliner when I use those suppositories because they turn to liquid shortly after you get them in.
I did just ovulate and I did get abx during and after delivery (gbs followed by a c-section). I would not be surprised if they are related.

Here's an interesting thing:
I've been on probiotics for three weeks now and over the weekend I had CRAZY INTENSE cravings for sugar. So bad, in fact that I decided to forego the ED we're doing for my son's allergies and eat a TON of sugar filled foods. I ate 24 peanut butter cups (split into two days). I still didn't feel like I had gotten enough. I could eat another 12 right now! I wasn't hungry, I just felt like I NEEDED the sugar. It was bad and I was ashamed of myself afterward. I made my husband promise he would never tell anyone what happened. Anyway, I think it was the bad bugs in my tummy fighting back! I think they're dying off and needed to refuel. Now I'm mad at myself because I fed them and of course all that sugar is probably what brought on the yeast infection. I'm glad I have that Yeast Guard on hand to bring it back in check.


----------

